# i have a cure all answer for bad water chemistry



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

water change.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

.....and cleaning.


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Water Conditioner to remove Chlorine.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

cycle your damn tank first.......

dont overstock it!!!
Ex. putting 2 dozen 5 inch Reds in a 55


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

haha. Yeah but if you do enough water changes you can even overcrowd. I don't believe in dechlorinater or any chemical. But to all their own.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

wait you don't believe in the harsh effects of chlorine? I always treat my water comming into my tank with dechlorinator. As far as I have read chlorine will kill your fish. Obviously well water, etc. it may be a non-issue but for tap water that does have chlorine I would recommend treating it as it comes in.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

No dechlorinater for a 30% or less. If you going 50 well than no, still no dechlorinater. I haven't killed a fish after a water change yet. Actually my fish look incredibly happy and way more hungry after every water change. Aggression goes up too. That's the bad part.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Why did youy even bother taking the time to post this sillyness? Yeah No kidding weekly waterchanges are part of fish keeping. As are dechlor making sure the water going in is not toxic.

thats great that YOUR water isn't heavly treated with chlorimine that does not speak for the thousands of city systems that are. So advising aganst dechlor is not good advice.


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

not to ride black or repost, but it is entirely true that certain water does not need to be treated with dechlorinator, and others do. Even if chlorine is present there is also chlorimine (sometimes) so sometimes not only is it vital to just treat for chlorine but chlorimine as well, I have been told (by terry) that if water is treated with chlorimine and goes into the tank that, well...it can be lethal. I don't know but I'm not ready to drop what I've learned here over the last 8 months because you say so.


----------



## weerhom (Jan 12, 2007)

You wouldn't believe the people spending thoughtless dollars on chemicals to mask a water problem. I guess your right though about different cities and their water. A SMALL amount of declor won't hurt, I guess. I worked at a pet store for my whole growing up. I have seen it all. Shooot I let them spend all the money they want on drugs for their fish to get high on. Stuff that shouldn't be put in our sewers. All they need is a quick 30%er to fix everything. But that takes to long. It's easier to dump some of this stuff in there. lol


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

Ok, but your talking about two different extremes. First you say that dechloriantor is not necessary, and second you say that people use chemicals to mask the problem. The two are not the same, water comming into the tank needs to be treated if it has chlorine/chlorimine, however if there is a rotting piece of beef at the bottom of the tank, and I am going into the store buying ammonia detoxifier, then yes I am wasting my money, and just 'masking' the problem. Don't sum everything up to the point where all chemicals are worthless, dechlorinator is essential to many people to keep healthy fish, especially when people use the 'since I don't have time for a lot of little water changes I'll do a 40% on saturdays' that much new chlorinated water would certainly harm if not kill fish.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

weerhom said:


> You wouldn't believe the people spending thoughtless dollars on chemicals to mask a water problem. I guess your right though about different cities and their water. A SMALL amount of declor won't hurt, I guess. I worked at a pet store for my whole growing up. I have seen it all. Shooot I let them spend all the money they want on drugs for their fish to get high on. Stuff that shouldn't be put in our sewers. All they need is a quick 30%er to fix everything. But that takes to long. It's easier to dump some of this stuff in there. lol


hahah water change will make things worse if you live in cities like LA where they put TONS of chemicals in the water and different amounts depending on the time of year. So yes a water change will help, but you first have to ensure your putting GOOD water into your tank and not just changing the water because of problems. That's why I only use RO water for my 300 plus gallons I maintain.


----------

